# kangaroo cull- what are your thoughts?



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i just read this and thought it to be quite odd considering Australia's compassion and deep respect for its animals. i know they have had a series of attacks recently but its only due to the main plants in their diet dying out.

whats everyone elses thoughts?

Shoot To Cull: Australia Plots Kangaroo Kills - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

i went to australia for a month over xmas to see my dad and family who live out there. kangaroos are everywhere kinda like rats and pigeons are here they just breed and breed and breed. i thought it was odd that they would cull one of the animals that represents australia but when you see the sheer numbers of them for yourself you can see why they would want to reduce them!


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Got to be done but i hope its fast and they arnt wasted (people or animals eat them, or they are used to make kangaroo dog food or whatever).


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

this has been done for years just like red deer culling in the uk.
as long as they do iot humanly i see no problem (alot of the time it isnt though)
stu


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

mmmm roo burger:mf_dribble:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Bebeop1980 said:


> mmmm roo burger:mf_dribble:


:lol2:
Macro wholesalers used to sell roo steaks. and croc


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

insane!
roo's are the best!
it is absolutley absurd that people want to kill them!
DON'T DO IT!


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Roo meat is nice, and really healthy as it is low in fat. The Australians however use the culled animals mostly as dog food, and my aussie relos think us Brits are odd to want to eat it. 

Sadly roos breed very successfully, and their numbers are such that they compete for food with domesticated animals, and indeed each other, and they are quite likely to die of starvation or thirst if the supplies run out because of sheer numbers. The culls are necessary but I doubt they're carried out with compassion. The farmers whose livelihoods these threaten are in my limited experience a pragmatic and hardnosed lot, (my cousin is the biggest dairy farmer in south australia, so I'm not plucking this out of the air) and I doubt they weep over the death of a pest...sad isn't it? or are we Brits just too soft?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i expect they would frown upon fox culling over here, to us a roo is a beautiful creature to watch to them its a pest


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I think if it needs to be done, and its done properly and humanely then its okay, especially if it is being put to good use such as meat or dog feeds etc. If it was the sort of thing like shooting them for fun then I would have a problem with it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

haven't a problem with itat all. It has to be done to control the numbers. If it's done properly and humanely, outside the breeding season, and the meat is used, then it's fine. My cousin eats kangaroo over there. He buys kangaroo steaks. Surely, like wild rabbit over here, it is the ultumate free range ethical meat? Living free, no overcrowding, no factory farming, until one night, bright lights, then oblivion.I would happily eat it if I lived over there. But then I don't have a problem with the idea of eating horse meat either.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

If the cull is controlled and done properly and not just for 'sport', I have no problem with it either. Yes, they are a symbol of Australia but there are plenty of them. They won't be hunted into extinction so we won't be losing a species.

And they are very tasty too! I love Kangaroo steak, it's just too damn expensive over here at the moment. I did hear rumours of someone setting up a kangaroo farm in this country, as has been done successfully with ostriches, not sure if it's happened though.


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

I am Australian and they are everywhere. I recorded 210 Roos in two days of 4WDriving:gasp:. They are also culling Koalas on Kangaroo island because they are killing all the gum trees. They are not even native there.


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well i dont agree they were there before man well white man . What gives man the right to say who lives or dies.Perhaps this s.flu is natures way of culling us.


----------



## richingram (May 11, 2008)

i think culling them with rifles OK if they have to be controlled. i just hope they don't introduce a disease to kill them like they did with the rabbits. :gasp:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

tilly790 said:


> Well i dont agree they were there before man well white man . What gives man the right to say who lives or dies.Perhaps this s.flu is natures way of culling us.


absolutey, you see stuff about non native species threatening australias native wildlife....... Roo's have been in Oz long before humans, and they are being culled as they are a 'pest' to an invading species.

At the end of the day yes there are loads of them but there are alot of other species native to Oz that are being screwed up by humans and the animals we introduced, they should leave the Roo's be and concerntrate on killing off things, like rats, goats ect


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What about joeys in pouches? Do the hunters go round afterwards checking female Kangaroo's pouches for youngsters???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

tilly790 said:


> Well i dont agree they were there before man well white man . What gives man the right to say who lives or dies.*Perhaps this s.flu is natures way of culling us.*


 
i can't even think of words to describe that comment.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Tie me kangaroo down.. :whistling2:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

richingram you are 100% correct. It is much better than using disease. I have to cull the numbers of both pheasant and rabbit (well before the recent myxi epdiemic) in Yorkshire, as the numbers were bordering on ridiculous.

And as for retri and tilly790 you are idiots and don't understand a thing about wildlife conservation. Kangaroos have to be culled not just because of introduced species, but also to protect native species which starve to death due kangaroos eating all the available food. How would you feel about that?? It is man that has caused numbers of such animals to explode, as we have taken away their natural predators that would naturally cull such prey. As such it is up to us to restore nature as well as we can, via culling. It is exactly the same with deer in this country. However, sweet this animals appear they can actually be vermin in certain circumstances. 'What gives man the right to say who lives or dies' - the fact that we are higher in the food chain. That is like saying what gives lions the right to decide which wildebeest should live or die? Just like in nature culling is rarely indiscriminate. Generally the old, weak and sick are culled in order to control numbers.

As for humans, of course we are overpopulating the earth, and it is certain that it will be an even more major issue in the future as politicians currently completely ignore the issue. So far, a solution has not been found, however, unless you plan mass human genocide and/or sterilisation??

Try learning something about nature and wildlife conservation, before you comment on culling. It is necessary, and is hardly done for fun. Those who do it have a greater respect and love for the animals than you probably do. Many vegetarian wildlife experts even agree that the process is necessary. Resources are limited, and it is better to be shot than die of starvation! MUGS! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Unfortunately this is one of those necessary evils that has to be done to save the natural balance of things in the wild. I do not necessarily agree with the culling of animals which are native but know that at times due to population explosions it has to be done. I know that roos are capable of eating everything available causing other native populations to starve so what choice is there do you alow roos to eat everything and all other species to starve or do you carefuly cull excess numbers HUMANELY and allow all species to survive and flourish? I know which i am in favour of ie the latter, even though the tought of killing such unusual and in my eyes beautiful creatures isnot something i like to see
sam


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*re kangas*

maybe the kangeroos should round up some of the humans that are untrainable and cull them HE He He He or perhaps a few politicians that have tried to make us all pay for their lavish lifestyle!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It appears that local people are jumping on the bandwagon and shooting them with bows and arrows leaving them to die a slow and painful death:bash:

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Kangaroo survives arrow in head


----------



## 4farxache (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm Aussie - and don't like it, but what are you gonna do? It's (as 'sammy1969' said) just one of those necessary evils. Animals are culled all the time in Australia, but there are too many yokel, ******* wank*rs and bored outback-wannabe cityboys in their 4x4's jumping on the bandwagon and going out shooting anything they see (and not just roos - possums, galahs, emu's etc). There are specific culling areas and numbers to be adhered to, and it is to be undertaken by professional rangers - and I dont like hearing about these knobs 'roo-shooting' just for a bit of an adrenaline rush. I've know a few (unfortunately), they use shotguns (predominantly) so they almost always wound if they dont kill, then they just leave the roo carcuses there to rot. IMO anyone who shoots a defenceless animal that causes you no threat for fun is a tool. I'm not trying to come across ignorant or obnoxious here. Im not a vegetarian and Ive eaten roo meat before, I also enjoy a spot of fishing - but I eat what I catch.


----------



## jaji (Sep 27, 2008)

*Aussie opinion*

Im an aussie and ive just moved to London and heres my general understanding, and opinion on the whole thing (generally along the same lines as everyone else):
During drought (almost constantly), kangaroos being fast breeders are forced to come onto farmland and begin to eat the cattle/sheep feed and pastures. They can easily jump over the fences and can really decimate a famers crop for the cattle, or a crop in generally really.
So, the culling more takes place on farmland.
This, i beleive is completely fair.
As far as eating kangaroo - its delish!! Strange to think that Australia is the only country to eat both the national emblems. Emu and Kangaroo. :lol2:
However, this doesnt mean that Kangaroos are the bad guys. We have brilliant under-appreciated wildlife volenteers that take in joeys whos mothers are killed accidently, or animals injured by any means and that need housing and re-introduction to the wild.
So really, in the end - it makes sense, im not against it one iota. I would be if they just barged into the wild unused bush and started killing 'just cos'.


----------

